# How many is too many ?



## Wren (Jul 5, 2017)

British actor Sean Bean has just married his fifth wife, personally I can't see the point of making that commitment time and time again (although when it comes to Sean Bean I'm sure many women would make allowances) .....

Would  it make you think twice before starting  a relationship with somebody who had taken the same vows with so many partners before you ?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 5, 2017)

I'd be wondering WHY this person has been married so many times.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 5, 2017)

I can think of others who have married more times than that. Makes one think that they're 

trying to set a record.   Think  ZsaZsa Gabor,  Liz Taylor  etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2017)

It would make me think for sure, all the failed marriages couldn't have been the fault of the ex-wives....so I'd have to wonder what his issue was.


----------



## Wren (Jul 5, 2017)

I think those were the days when 'living together' was frowned upon by some people though Falcon, now it's the norm ....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 5, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I can think of others who have married more times than that. Makes one think that they're
> 
> trying to set a record.   Think  ZsaZsa Gabor,  Liz Taylor  etc.



With the Gabor sisters it became the family business, Magda was married 6 times and ZsaZsa was married 9 times.
_
"How many husbands have I had? You mean apart from my own?" - _ZsaZsa Gabor


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 5, 2017)

Could be he's making a living out of marriage and divorce. He gets half of her something and she gets half of his nothing. At least he hasn't divorced one woman, and then married her again. I could never figure that one out.


----------



## jujube (Jul 5, 2017)

I dated a guy once who said he was interested in marrying again and then revealed that he had been married six times.  I expressed  my disinterest in becoming the seventh Mrs. __________________.   He couldn't understand that.  His solution was, "well, you don't have to tell anyone about the first six...."  Yeah, but *I* know about them.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 5, 2017)

We have a good friend who owns a jewelry store.  He says they see an increasing number of folks who don't want to spend the money on gold wedding bands.  Between the price of gold and the almost assumed notion a marriage today has little chance of lasting, they go with a less expensive metal band.

OTOH, my wife's wedding band would not fit as she was pregnant without first.  Her fingers were swollen.  We bought her a wedding band to wear to the hospital because she did not want "folks to think ill of her if she didn't have a wedding ring".  Time have changed.


----------



## Lon (Jul 5, 2017)

I am 82 and have been married twice. My mother and father were each married four times and both lived into their 90's


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 5, 2017)

One of the nicest friends I had was married 8 times. Her first and last marriages were to the same man.


----------



## jujube (Jul 5, 2017)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> We have a good friend who owns a jewelry store.  He says they see an increasing number of folks who don't want to spend the money on gold wedding bands.  Between the price of gold and the almost assumed notion a marriage today has little chance of lasting, they go with a less expensive metal band.
> 
> OTOH, my wife's wedding band would not fit as she was pregnant without first. * Her fingers were swollen.  We bought her a wedding band to wear to the hospital because she did not want "folks to think ill of her if she didn't have a wedding ring".  *Time have changed.



Same thing here.  I couldn't wear my wedding band toward the end of the pregnancy so I bought a fake one to wear.  I was not going to be waddling around without a wedding band.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 5, 2017)

Who cares???


----------



## terry123 (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't think its ever just one person's fault in a divorce.  I have always believed that people come into our lives for different reasons and stay for different seasons.  We learn from each other, sometimes stay together or have other life lessons to learn from other people.  I admire couples who have been able to stay together for years.  I don't think I would hold it against a person for being married several times as at this time in my life as I am not interested in being married but would like a close companion to spend the rest of my life with. When I was growing up it was a different time and a pregnant lady without a ring was suspect.  But that was then and in no way applies today.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 6, 2017)

Yeah, Terry, when I was in high school and beyond, it was a BIG no-no and stigma to be an unmarried mother.  Pregnant girls often went off to stay with their "aunt" for a few months so the baby could be born.  Their "aunt" was usually a home for unwed mothers.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 11, 2017)

That's exactly how it was in my high school.


----------

